# Difference between LED TV and LED monitor.



## Outlander (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm thinking of upgrading my computer, and I'm going to buy a new monitor. Is there any real difference between a full HD TV and a full HD monitor, apart from the fact that the TV can show the TV? Will buying a TV and plugging it to a computer be the same as a monitor?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 18, 2013)

no. yes.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 19, 2013)

For the 1st question answer is NO, and for the second one the answer is YES


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 19, 2013)

echo.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^^
Ha ha ha


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 21, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my computer, and I'm going to buy a new monitor. Is there any real difference between a full HD TV and a full HD monitor, apart from the fact that the TV can show the TV? Will buying a TV and plugging it to a computer be the same as a monitor?



For the most part, doomgiver and aroraanant are correct in that there are no real differences in using a TV or a monitor with your computer.  However, TVs tend to be more expensive because it has a lot of extra features that monitors don't have.  For example, TVs come with digital tuners, more powerful image processors, more ports, etc.  If you are planning on buying a new TV/monitor, I would suggest getting something specifically made to be a monitor because they were will 1) cheaper and 2) more cost efficient.  What I mean by cost efficient is that for the same amount of money, you will be able to get a monitor with better picture quality than you will from a TV.  The only reason I would see for you to purchase a TV as a monitor would be if you wanted something a little bigger than a monitor (monitors generally have a maximum size of 27-29 inches).

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Outlander (Jan 21, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> For the most part, doomgiver and aroraanant are correct in that there are no real differences in using a TV or a monitor with your computer.  However, TVs tend to be more expensive because it has a lot of extra features that monitors don't have.  For example, TVs come with digital tuners, more powerful image processors, more ports, etc.  If you are planning on buying a new TV/monitor, I would suggest getting something specifically made to be a monitor because they were will 1) cheaper and 2) more cost efficient.  What I mean by cost efficient is that for the same amount of money, you will be able to get a monitor with better picture quality than you will from a TV.  The only reason I would see for you to purchase a TV as a monitor would be if you wanted something a little bigger than a monitor (monitors generally have a maximum size of 27-29 inches).
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks a lot.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 22, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> For example, TVs come with digital tuners, more powerful image processors, more ports, etc.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



where does the image processor and digital tuner come in here? the device is just going to display the signals it receives from the computer. nothing more.
that is, ofc, if the device is going to be used just as a monitor.

having more ports is always a nice thing.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 22, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> where does the image processor and digital tuner come in here? the device is just going to display the signals it receives from the computer. nothing more.
> that is, ofc, if the device is going to be used just as a monitor.
> 
> having more ports is always a nice thing.



I think you slightly misunderstood my post.  I simply meant that because a TV has a digital tuner and image processor, they will be more expensive than a monitor with the same specs as a TV.  A TV has a lot of extra parts so that it can function, well, as a TV, whereas a monitor is simply that TV without all those extra parts.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 24, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my computer, and I'm going to buy a new monitor. Is there any real difference between a full HD TV and a full HD monitor, apart from the fact that the TV can show the TV? Will buying a TV and plugging it to a computer be the same as a monitor?


In a very generalized way there isn't any noticeable difference in between, though it’s more of a subjective choice based on individual usage. 

I would say if you are pretty specific about PC usage then probably go for a monitor screen instead.

Else if you wanna use your display for some extra tip-top things or you don’t have a constraint budget they buying any full HD smart TV would be the best option.


----------

